# My Projects



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2013)

So here are the bikes I have in the queue for restoration: 1940 Dayton Twin Flex, 1939 Elgin Miss America promotional model (single Delta headlight on fender), 1939 Monark Five Bar (standard configuration), 1939 Monark Five Bar (will be restored as Model 495GT-twin Delta headlight version), 1939 Airman (Monark) Five Bar dual suspension model, 1939 girls Hiawatha Arrow, and 1949 Schwinn B6. The Arrow is probably next so the girlfriend will have a restored bike to ride. I am going to paint it cream/blue to match my '39 Airflo No-Nose. The '49 B6 is going to get the full treatment to include the rare chrome fork option, dual drum brakes, and it will be done in cobalt/robins egg blue with red pins. The Dayton currently has a generic rear fender on it while the rear colonial gets fixed. This bike will be maroon/white/green pins. I've got pretty much everything except some headset/truss rods for a couple of the Five Bars so if anyone has some of this please let me know or else I'm going to have to make it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice collection of bikes. There might be way too many for you to handle. I would be willing to lighten your load. Just pack them up and mail them to me  Are you planning on restoring that SS Monte Carlo also?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Nice collection of bikes. There might be way too many for you to handle. I would be willing to lighten your load. Just pack them up and mail them to me  Are you planning on restoring that SS Monte Carlo also?




I live on 18 acres so I still have room but thanks for the offer! The SS is a parts car for these----V/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 29, 2013)

Woo Hoo! I can't wait to see the Miss America and the Shelby all shiny and pretty again! While I do love original paint, I feel that certain bikes show their best restored with those being two of them. Please post pics of the progress!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 29, 2013)

cant wait to see the big tank twinflex done and the monarks!  you got your hands full thats
for sure.

Nick.


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 102645




Hey Shawn, just curious how the springers on those Five Bars work?  I've never been able to figure out how they move.  Just seems like the spring would be perpendicular to the action of the fork.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rustafari said:


> Hey Shawn, just curious how the springers on those Five Bars work?  I've never been able to figure out how they move.  Just seems like the spring would be perpendicular to the action of the fork.




They pretty much suck! Every one of them I've had has had a slight arc in the 'pencil' part of the springer that I've had to straighten. On the twin suspension bike the rear bottoms pretty quickly. I'm experimenting with some different spring rates now to match my weight (170) to get the best ride BEFORE I start restoring these! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> They pretty much suck! Every one of them I've had has had a slight arc in the 'pencil' part of the springer that I've had to straighten.




LOL Thanks.  What I meant was how do they work as in, it seems impossible that the spring on that "pencil" is what absorbs the shock.  The only thing I can think of is that there is some sort of spring setup inside the steer tube?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Rustafari said:


> LOL Thanks.  What I meant was how do they work as in, it seems impossible that the spring on that "pencil" is what absorbs the shock.  The only thing I can think of is that there is some sort of spring setup inside the steer tube?




The spring is not perpendicular to the ground--it sets at a slight angle so it actually does work compared to something like the Shelby Shock Ease or worse yet the SW floating hub! It just doesn't give you the action of a knee action springer. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 1, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> The spring is not perpendicular to the ground--it sets at a slight angle so it actually does work compared to something like the Shelby Shock Ease or worse yet the SW floating hub! It just doesn't give you the action of a knee action springer. V/r Shawn




Shawn I am glad you say that those springer suck - I agree and wasn't 100% sure if it was just me. Whats more is a tiny bit of roughness around the spring and the part that slides and they are much worse.

They are minimal shock absorbers at most - or at least mine are.

What a beautiful handful of bikes you have there - and you showed how well you can restore so I don't doubt that these bikes will look perfect when you are finished with them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Mark, now just to find the time! I'll probably start on the Arrow as soon as I return from the Cyclone Coaster ride and have one of the five bar frames ready for paint now. I'm really anxious to get my Big Tank done though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jul 2, 2013)

*SS & Elgin Miss America*

I'll tell you what...

... One of these days whenever I finally wax on my lottery tickets - I'm gonna have to try to come pay you a visit on Both your Dayton SS AND your Elgin Miss America!!! 

Congrats on 2 Fantastic scores!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice variety of bicycles displayed there.  Interesting design of the head of the ladies Elgin. Never noticed that before, or did and have just forgotten.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Miss America is a promotional model which was a cross between the standard girls model and the deluxe (MA). I also have an original, regular MA as well. All of the promotional models I've seen were solid dark blue with white pins as this one was originally. V/r Shawn


----------

